
Whistleblower: Mass Hysterectomies at ICE Facility - seigando
https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/like-an-experimental-concentration-camp-whistleblower-complaint-alleges-mass-hysterectomies-at-ice-detention-center/
======
mhh__
Link to original report [https://projectsouth.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/09/OIG-ICDC...](https://projectsouth.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/09/OIG-ICDC-Complaint-1.pdf)

Some testimonies from said report:

"Everybody he sees has a hysterectomy—just about everybody. He’s even taken
out the wrong ovary on a young lady [detained immigrant woman]. She was
supposed to get her left ovary removed because it had a cyst on the left
ovary; he took out the right one. She was upset. She had to go back to take
out the left and she wound up with a total hysterectomy. She still wanted
children—so she has to go back home now and tell her husband that she can’t
bear kids… she said she was not all the way out under anesthesia and heard him
[doctor] tell the nurse that he took the wrong ovary."

"She was locked up in lockdown cells in E4 where the treatment was absolutely
terrible. She was locked up with no right to commissary, no right to
communicate with her family for many days, she had no right to use the
microwave to prepare her food for two days. The rest of the time she was
there, she was only allowed to go out for 15 minutes in the morning and 15
minutes in the afternoon, depending on the guard who was there because there
were days where she was not permitted to leave at all. During the day, she
asked the guards for water and was denied many times, during her isolation in
the cell she never had cleaning products to keep the space clean, the shower
water was extremely hot and this prevented her from correctly completing her
personal cleaning. She only received personal hygiene products once (four
small bar soaps, four tubes of toothpastes, four bottles of body wash, and two
toothbrushes) that were not enough for the whole period of time that she was
isolated. The treatment by the guards is humiliating and since she doesn’t
speak English they make fun of her. She came out after 22 days of
psychological, physical, and emotional torture."

~~~
sudosysgen
Just fyi, that link 404s now.

This link seems to contain the report:
[https://www.scribd.com/document/476013004/OIG-
Complaint#from...](https://www.scribd.com/document/476013004/OIG-
Complaint#from_embed)

~~~
mhh__
Doessn't 404 for me, but here's an archive link
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200914205425/https://projectso...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200914205425/https://projectsouth.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/09/OIG-ICDC-Complaint-1.pdf)

~~~
sudosysgen
You're right, it works now, I must've made a typo.

------
aaomidi
The US has had a lot of history and practice with forced sterilizations over
the centuries. This is nothing "new". It's despicable. It has nothing to do
with what party it is. The Democrats and Republicans have both participated
and signed off on these.

This is a problem with the state in general, and with unchecked and
unmonitored authority. This is why people say ACAB. It's the unchecked
authority you give someone (e.g. a cop, border agent, DA, Judges, etc) that
create issues like this. It's a matter of removing and reducing authority as
much as possible in these systems.

Until we realize that authority is the cause, we are not going to find a
proper fix. Everything else is a reactionary bandaid on a systemic issue.

~~~
hobby-coder-guy
When did the democrats do this?

~~~
aaomidi
Obama is directly responsible for the structure of ICE and the various
authorities they use to indefinitely imprison people.

He's also responsible for tons of civilians deaths in the middle east.

~~~
mekane8
They were asking about forced sterilization though

------
bonchicbongenre
Before anyone flags this for being "political": don't. This is about human
rights, not politics. Don't conflate the two.

~~~
dragonwriter
Human rights are a subset of politics. (It's fashionable to label as
“nonpolitical” any matter of politics that the speaker thinks is important, as
if “politics” as a label only applied to trivialities, but that's not what it
means and, more relevantly, not why HN often prefers to avoid things that are
in that domain but not particularly intellectual novelties.)

~~~
jonahbenton
It's the other way around.

Politics is that which fills the space when violence and scarcity do not
dominate psychic considerations.

Political discussions can only occur in a context where there are human
rights, where human beings in authoritative positions adhere to laws and rules
related to their jobs.

Public talk that defends the systemic, ungoverned practice of violence is not
political, it's propaganda (and worse).

Human rights comes first. Then politics.

Cheers.

~~~
bonchicbongenre
Very well said. Thank you

------
ianleeclark
Back when the news broke originally about these camps disappearing thousands
of children at a time, separating families, and the rampant sexual abuse, we
got to have the fun conversation of, "is it really a concentration camp?" I'm
terrified at what deflection will be made in this instance, but we can
unfortunately expect the deflection.

~~~
rbecker
Regarding the disappearing children, are you referring to
[https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/29/us/immigration-refugee-
ch...](https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/29/us/immigration-refugee-child-
missing-hhs-obama-photo-trnd/index.html) ?

------
kemonocode
Had to vouch for this because this is the kind of uncomfortable truths people
would rather not hear about, yet it's important that Americans are made aware
of patent and flagrant humans rights violations made in their own soil.

~~~
ouid
What do you mean by 'you had to vouch for this'?

~~~
dragonwriter
They mean that it was flagged a d they used the “vouch” option available to
endorse it despite the flagging.

------
opwieurposiu
It appears the medicare rate for a hysterectomy is about $1-$4k. Much higher
with hospital stay. Possible medical billing scam?

[https://www.jnjmedicaldevices.com/sites/default/files/user_u...](https://www.jnjmedicaldevices.com/sites/default/files/user_uploaded_assets/pdf_assets/2020-04/2020-Hysterectomy-
Reimbursement-Fact-Sheet-087502-191120.pdf)

~~~
sudosysgen
There are much better ways to do a billing scam. If someone is doing
hysterectomies in a camp where people have no rights it's not to jack up
medicare charges.

------
sudosysgen
Posting this to r/news on Reddit resulted in the post being silently removed.

[https://snew.notabug.io/r/news/comments/isx4me/whistleblower...](https://snew.notabug.io/r/news/comments/isx4me/whistleblower_there_were_mass_hysterectomies_at/)
(removed by moderators).

There are no duplicates on the subreddit, and the moderators have not sent any
message.

------
hevelvarik
I’m skeptical, people leave this facility and have been for years. The
population is social media active and have friends and family who are in a
position to speak out because we aren’t China. It’s difficult to fathom that
this issue would surface precisely once by a lone whistleblower

~~~
edwinyzh
Of course you are not China. You are the United States which has been
systematically sterilizing indigenous populations up until the 70s.

------
pontifier
This is terrible, and I feel powerless to prevent this type of injustice.

The people involved should be hung.

------
ouid
Why the hell is this off the front page?

------
brundolf
Why did this get flagged? Is there something wrong with the facts?

~~~
verdverm
The comment contents (and back and forth) is why, devolved conversations

~~~
brundolf
I've seen much worse conversations on posts that remain unflagged, and the
news itself seems important for people to hear about.

~~~
verdverm
I'm reading the report, it's mostly about Covid, general lack of care, and
possibly denial of care.

The hysterectomy part (a short section of the document) has twice removed
testimony of an immigrant woman there / the nurses perception of a high rate,
no numbers presented.

Flagging can be user induced, depends on how people feel about it and dang's
choice on the matter I believe too

------
Chris2048
I'm going to remain skeptical until the extraordinary headlines manage to
provide extraordinary evidence.

[https://www.dailydot.com/debug/forced-hysterectomy-story-
rus...](https://www.dailydot.com/debug/forced-hysterectomy-story-russia/)

------
akmarinov
Damn, this is Uighur level bad for the US...

------
nextaccountic
dang: should this really be flagged, while human rights violations from other
countries aren't?

------
RickJWagner
“anonymous, unproven allegations, made without any fact-checkable specifics”
should be treated with skepticism.

I completely agree. There seems to be a spate of anonymous blockbusters
lately.

~~~
sudosysgen
Good thing this isn't an anonymous whistleblower, then. Did you read the
article past the ICE denial? The whistleblower put their name on the
allegations.

------
aaron695
I wouldn't rule out a form of Magical Penis Theft -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koro_(medicine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koro_\(medicine\))

Mass hysteria induced by bad conditions and language difficulties. You see a
little of this in the report. The medical error making the woman infertile
setting it off.

The alternative is medical fraud by a doctor who knows complaints are hard
given their conditions.

But records will have to have been kept. What would the profit to risk be?

Why not do un-needed procedures that are not so permanent.

